# Debo consultarlo con alguien primero.



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Cómo se traduce “consultar algo ( antes de tomar una decisión ) con alguien ?
El diccionario WR dice “ um Raten fragen”.
El traductor  Online dice por ejemplo : ich muss es mich mit meinem Chef beraten.

No estoy muy seguro de lo que es correcto y de lo que realmente se usa en el alemán hablado.

En contexto: Me gustaría comprar un auto de segunda mano pero yo no conozco nada de autos así que debo consultar con mi hermano el mecánico primero antes de tomar una decisión.....cosas así por el estilo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Uncle BBB

Ich muss zuerst meinen Bruder fragen.
Oder: Ich muss mich zuerst mit meinem Bruder beraten.


----------



## Alemanita

Oceanboy said:


> El diccionario WR dice “ um Raten fragen”



Ojo que la expresión es "um Rat fragen". Pedir consejo.
die Rate, die Raten sería la cuota, las cuotas.


----------



## anahiseri

o también
ich muss es mit meinem Bruder beraten / ich muss das mit dem Auto mit meinem Bruder beraten / i


----------



## Alemanita

anahiseri said:


> o también
> ich muss es mit meinem Bruder beraten / ich muss das mit dem Auto mit meinem Bruder beraten / i




Siento discrepar, Anahiseri:

Cuando tienes que consultarlo con alguien, se dice 'sich beraten'.

En tu frase sería: Ich muss mich mit meinem Bruder beraten. (Tal como ya lo dijo BBB)

Jemanden beraten: darle consejos a alguien.

Sich mit jemandem beraten: consultar con alguien.

En todo caso sería: Ich muss das mit dem Auto mit meinem Bruder besprechen.

Fijate en Duden.

Saludos


----------



## Tonerl

Noch ein Vorschlag :

Ich würde mir gerne ein gebrauchtes Auto kaufen, aber da ich nichts von Autos verstehe, muss ich das zuerst mit meinem Bruder - dem Mechaniker - besprechen,  bevor ich eine Entscheidung treffe.


----------



## anahiseri

tienes razón, *Alemanita, *lo he consultado y hay que usarlo como verbo reflexivo, la construcción que yo propongo se puede emplear con besprechen, como dice *Tonerl*


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias Uncle BBB, Alemanita, Anahiseri y Tonerl por sus respuestas!


----------

